
Accidentally built a (successful?) social network. Now what? - buf
https://medium.com/@buf/accidentally-built-a-successful-social-network-now-what-23aa237665d2#.dgra1uyll
======
na85
Judging by the incumbents, your next steps are (in loose chronological order):

* begin harvesting user data immediately, prep for sales to advertisers

* slowly change the site until it alienates your original crop of users

* implement a series of user-hostile changes that make it difficult for users to have meaningful interactions with anyone but advertisers

* Use the billions of dollars you got from selling personal data to fund a propaganda campaign about how "privacy is dead" and to buy the mansions all around yours, so that you can protect your own privacy.

~~~
buf
I don't mind putting ads up there (I have), considering it's a free site to
use. But I'll keep this warning in mind.

------
grizzles
What about turning it into a general website for people looking to find
collaborators or employment for video and other creative projects?

If that exists - I'd be interested to know what the site is.

Business model? How about an equipment rental database. People list their
saxophone / cowboy hat / commodore 64 etc, and you get a piece of the rental
fee for every transaction. No upfront costs that would cause signup friction.
Or you could do that with just voice acting bookings.

